# spay/neuter incontinence



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Is there a certain age a bitch can be spayed without possibly causing incontinence or is the risk still there regardless of age? Does neutering ever cause incontinence in male dogs?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've talked with a couple of vets and some say that spaying before 6 mos can cause incontinence, but others don't seem to think it's a risk factor.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Its the reason many other countries don't spay the females until they have gone through their first heat cycle.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

The bitch is more likely to experience spay incontinence if they are spayed after their first heat. SI can show up up to three years after their spay surgery. It can be eliminated with medications. Neutering does not cause any type of incontinence.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

"The bitch is more likely to experience spay incontinence if they are spayed after their first heat. SI can show up up to three years after their spay surgery. It can be eliminated with medications. Neutering does not cause any type of incontinence."


"Its the reason many other countries don't spay the females until they have gone through their first heat cycle."

 ok guys which answer do I use to help make my decision here. I am really going nuts trying to decide when would be the best time to spay. As with these two answers, so much conflicting information.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a 10 1/2 yr. old female spayed at 5-6mos. (prior to 1st heat) and she has no incontinence at all.
I had a female Spaniel years ago spayed at age 6, after multiple heats and two litters and she developed incontinence.

I know what I'll do in the future


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> A recent study showed that early spaying (before the first heat) reduced the chance of incontinence, from 18 percent to 9.7 percent in large breed dogs, but increased the severity when it occurred. It is possible that spaying midway between heat cycles may help prevent spay incontinence, but this is just speculation, as no studies have been done. Hormone-related incontinence can also affect neutered males, though much less commonly than females.
> Incontinence can occur for many other reasons, including urinary tract infections, bladder stones, congenital structural defects (e.g., ectopic ureters), spinal cord disease, and excess water intake. Older dogs, overweight dogs, and dogs with neurological problems may develop a weak bladder sphincter. These causes of incontinence can affect dogs of both genders, whether intact or neutered.


DogAware.com Articles: Incontinence in Dogs

Keeping a dog lean really seems to help. KW, the girls here are holding it together. Spayed at age 7 (passed away), 8 months after 1 heat, 1? year after a litter, 1? year, 7 months before first heat, 8 weeks...my male at 15-16 did lose control, but that's OLD. He would just pee himself - no leaks, just full out potties in his sleep. :wub: Bless his heart. 

Also, they don't sneeze as much as we ladies do!  Know what I'm saying, ladies over 40 - hope you don't laugh too loud, or cough...oopsie. Not sure how it happens in unspayed female humans so easily!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We're upright...?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ha! Says you!  All I know is that in my first real job I worked with 5 ladies over 40 who would terrorize me with stories of cough/laugh/sneeze incontinence and I was pretty sure they were exaggerating...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

After 3 kids, I can say they were not exaggerating. LOL Oh and you forgot "lifting"...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Too bad the puppy can't do kegels.


----------

